# looking for sausage recipes



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

Just looking for ideas on a good country or hunters sausage recipe. It can either be one you made up on your own or a seasoning you buy at a store. Looking for new ways this year to make my venison.

Thanks.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I guess either I'm lazy or lucky. Two years ago, I tried the Eastman Outdoors Italian Sausage (it's a sweet Italian) mix (picked up at Wally Mart) and I liked it. So I mad it again last year along with a different brand, and of the two, I prefer the EO brand.

The first year, I used 80% venison and 20% beef fat. They turned out a little dry,...ok ALOT dry.

Last year, I used 70% venison, 20% pork shoulder and 10% beef shoulder and they came out IMO great. The reason for the 10% beef and not not just 30% pork..... I didn't like the look of the last pork shoulder in the store, so I bought a beef shoulder.

I also used the meat mix ratios and made 5 lbs of summer sausage that I smoked for 5 hours with a ton of mesquite. My only mistake was not making 10 pounds.....

Good luck


----------

